# Re: Unknown Boat Restoration



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Lookin good.


----------



## Zipper146 (Dec 4, 2013)

Trying to add some more photo's, have a little tech difficulty


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Zipper146 (Dec 4, 2013)

25 gal fuel tank to balance out the boat.


----------



## Zipper146 (Dec 4, 2013)

http

[URL=http://s920.photobucket.com/user/Zipperjones123/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-08/C9D67AA4-533E-46F9-A6F1-476FC35E7D48_zpstvjv8wcg.jpg.html][IMG]http://i920.photobucket.com/albums/ad48/Zipperjones123/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-08/C9D67AA4-533E-46F9-A6F1-476FC35E7D48_zpstvjv8wcg.jpg


----------



## Zipper146 (Dec 4, 2013)

This is my first post, am not to keen on the photobucket thing. I've had this boat for over a year, my son bought it and the guy he bought it from said he thought it was a "Skinny Water". It's 14'9" long and 54" wide, tri-hull like a Lake & Bay. I have never heard or seen of one before?

It was registered as a "Home Made", if any one has any idea what kind of boat this is could you please let me know.

The restoration was a long hard progress, having no experience with fiberglassing and paint, it was a learning experience. Having been a fan of Microskiff.com everyone's threads, posts, and pictures were a incredible inspiration and wealth of knowledge. (There is an addiction here)











My wife is still mad at me for doing this in the garage! It's almost done now, I'll post more pics of it when I figure out Photobucket

Thanks, any input would be great!


----------



## Zipper146 (Dec 4, 2013)

Decks fiber glassed on both sides


----------



## Zipper146 (Dec 4, 2013)

I used the old fiber glass live well, patched a couple of holes so I could reconfigure it. Painted it with the Awl grip I had left over for the sides of the boat. Turned out to fit perfect under the deck.


----------



## Zipper146 (Dec 4, 2013)

Got it all decked out in plywood, the boat was so light, I needed to put the 25 gallon fuel tank up front and the wood vs foam board was cheaper and I the boat is definately solid


----------



## Zipper146 (Dec 4, 2013)

http://

[URL=http://s920.photobucket.com/user/Zipperjones123/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-08/9A832F3F-0A6A-40B7-97CA-31C9B21DD471_zpsxik8fv0e.jpg.html][IMG]http://i920.photobucket.com/albums/ad48/Zipperjones123/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-08/9A832F3F-0A6A-40B7-97CA-31C9B21DD471_zpsxik8fv0e.jpg

Having never done Awl Grip before, I didn't like the SeaFoam green so I went with a light tone, I forgot what it's called.


----------



## Zipper146 (Dec 4, 2013)

Slapped some paint on it, I decided on paint vs gel coat because it's easier to work with, dosen't stain like gel coat, and is easier to fix than chipped gel coat.

PPG Primer and PPG topcoat


----------



## Mally380 (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks like it could be an old Wahoo or Mckee. More than likely several of those molds floating around. Most trace their roots to Boston Whalers. Looks like you did a solid resto, however you might want to take a closer look at Lake & Bays as they are not tri-hulls.


----------



## Zipper146 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah I see what you mean, the L&B looks like it has a wider deep vee.


----------



## Zipper146 (Dec 4, 2013)

Did the shark eyes and the stainless though hull for the live well over flow and bilge pump.


----------



## Zipper146 (Dec 4, 2013)

Easy access to bilge pump and live well pump, micro transome jack. I also put the rub rail on, it was used off another boat but didn't turn out to bad.


----------



## Zipper146 (Dec 4, 2013)

I sand Gripped the top deck, rookie mistake, I mixed the sand to the paint it didn't spread as evenly as I would of liked. I should have used the salt shaker method.


----------



## Zipper146 (Dec 4, 2013)

I wanted a lot of front deck space and wanted to keep it shaved with minimal stuff to snag stuff on, like the cast net and line when fighting fish, plus so I don't trip over.

I put the fuel cap in the center so I can pull up to the gas pump on either side.


----------



## Zipper146 (Dec 4, 2013)

I chopped down the side console a little lower.


----------



## Zipper146 (Dec 4, 2013)

Painted the inside walls with Awl Grip.


----------



## Zipper146 (Dec 4, 2013)

Rigged it, put old school shifter in and set up key switch, choke, safety stop, tilt& trim, and jack plate switch underneath console to protect them from the sun/weather.


----------



## Zipper146 (Dec 4, 2013)

Put in the Hatches


----------



## Zipper146 (Dec 4, 2013)

This is the first time it was in the water, I had my sons stand on it, combination of almost 400 lbs to determine what a heavy motor would look like.


----------



## Zipper146 (Dec 4, 2013)

I was looking at putting a new Suzuki 50 four stroke on it at a cost of about 5 grand. A friend of mine had a older 85 Yamaha. The cost difference was about 4700, my son said put the 85 on it and if you don't like it,, just get the 50.

We'll the curiosity got me, the 85 two stroke only weight 24 lbs more than the 50 four stroke.


----------



## Zipper146 (Dec 4, 2013)

I put instatrim tabs on because Lenco tabs were to tall for the transom. I put a light gray channel Hydro turf on the floor. I put in a eight gang LED switch panel for the pumps and stuff.

I can't weld aluminum worth a crap! So am going to have a grab bar built for the side console with a little type of basket to hold the little yeti in place for a jump seat. I also need to put some spreader lights in and put a new trailer under it, because that one is in bad shape. Wow! Can't believe that's all I have left. 

That's as far as I've got so far, I'll put the final pics in when it's totally complete. Thanks for looking and the comments. 
(Oh yeah, it's a "bug picker")


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

You did a great job, thanks for all the pictures. Let us know how it runs with that motor


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

great job !!


----------



## Zipper146 (Dec 4, 2013)

> You did a great job, thanks for all the pictures.  Let us know how it runs with that motor


Thanks I appreciate that! One of my sons came home from college and we had a chance to take it out fishing last weekend. I put a SS 19" pitch on it and I lucked out because it flies!!! I gave it a little sea trial, it did great, sallow water hole shots and ran real skinny. If the chop is more than a foot or two it's a little wet. I did manage to boat a respectable Red fish for its first fish though.

I gonna leave the 85 on there for awhile, it run great now, but if it gives me any problems I think am gonna go with the new 50 Suzuki.

Thanks


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

You can't expect it to be dry with that hull. So roll with it. it goes skinny you caught a fish stay out of big chop

Maybe a small push pole platform or a cooler will help you sneak up on those Reds


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

looks great man nice work [smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## Zipper146 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks I appreciate that! For the first boat I ever did, it turned out great so far. I still need to get the aluminum work done and a new trailer under it, but I just haven't had the time.
My boys came home from college about a month ago and we took it out and they saw one of their high school buddy's in his 17' tunnel Ram Pathfinder with a new E-Tec 75 on it. Well, needless to say the young man made a challenge! Challenge accepted! It was a proud PaPa moment when we left the Pathfinder behind


----------



## FredGrunwald (Sep 24, 2012)

Things gotta fly with that 85 on there! What kinda numbers are you thinking for WOT? 

PS if i missed this somewhere earlier in here my bad


----------



## Zipper146 (Dec 4, 2013)

Honestly I don't know how fast it's going, I haven't put a gps on it yet, but I do know it's a "bug picker", when your done at WOT your picking the bugs out of your teeth


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't know how I haven't seen this build before today. (I stay on Microskiff pretty religiously) Any ways the skiff came out amazing! I like how you stuck with the 85 Yammi. I too was just in that same boat. Was looking to repower my 16' Waterman with a Tohatsu 50hp 4stroke. After talking to a few people and Hell's Bay they told me to just run my 40hp Merc 2stroke till she blows. The performance I would gain would not be worth the jingle of the new motor. However when the time comes to repower I would go with the 60hp Zuke. The weight is the exact same and I cant amagine the price being that big of a difference. The Tohatsu is the same way between the 40-50hp. And just for kicks and gigs I also priced out the 40hp and it was literally a $350 difference. Can't beat 10 extra Hp for $350.00


----------

